# large jack crevalle from beach



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

My son and friends kayaked out with Sabikis. Caught goggle eyes, blue runners, and BIG greenies. I cast out a 3/4 pound blue runner and it swam out quite a way before I put the clicker on. That blue runner was still swimming around for about an hour. Had it on a 30# conventional rod/reel with about 3 feet of wire, thinking that the most likely catch/loss would be a shark. Low and behold, my son had just come in from catching some bait and the reel started screaming. He was closest and grabbed the rod. He fought it well for about 25-30 minutes and landed a jack of monsterous proportions. The ruler I had extended to 36"...that left about 3" more of the jack we could not measure from lip to fork, about 39". It was huge! Been trying to find out what the Jr. IGFA record is, just for kicks, but could not find it tonight. Also, any way to estimate weight??? We have length, but not girth. It was not a jack with a sunken in belly that you see often. This one was fat, well at least more filled out than some jacks I have caught!

Quite a catch for a 14 year old from the beach.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

verobeachfish said:


> *
> Quite a catch for a 14 year old from the beach. *


It would have been quite a catch for this 54 yr. old too.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Sweet Very Very nice catch. Caught a 30 incher once ............... it had a heck of a fight...


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*igfa RECORD FOR JACK CREVALLE*

Species Line Class Weight Catch Date Angler 
Jack, crevalle M-Smallfry 32 lbs. 6 oz. - 14.68 kgs Apr. 13, 2003 Marshall Busha 
Jack, crevalle F-Smallfry 23 lbs. 12 oz. - 10.79 kgs June 24, 2001 Kim Conklin 
Jack, crevalle M-Junior 38 lbs. 0 oz. - 17.23 kgs Jan. 24, 1998 K.C. Knudsen 
Jack, crevalle F-Junior 30 lbs. 6 oz. - 13.77 kgs Oct. 12, 1997 Elizabeth Dalton


----------

